# Some shots of my Catfish, Loaches, Eels, Algae eaters, Raysâ€¦



## AQUASAUR

Hello, Everybody!
I decide to variegate your Cichlid madness with something differentâ€¦









Here is the first bunch of photos:

*Blue Ghost Cat *









*Brachygobius xanthozona - Bumble Bee Goby*








*
Ottocinclus*








*
Callichthys Callichthys*









*Sailfin Pleco* 









And a little guess â€¦







â€¦Who is, do you think, those Guyâ€¦!?


----------



## conaquavict

Fantastic shots, :thumb:


----------



## Michael R.

Amazing photographs, as always!

Is that last fish _Chaca chaca_?

Mike


----------



## chapman76

Is the last one a snail of some kind? Very nice pictures!


----------



## grech

banjo catfish?


----------



## cuddlefish

Stunning images!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the kindly words, Pals!
Yes, those Guy is a *Banjo cat*, but what kind of varietyâ€¦I still donâ€™t knowâ€¦!??
Looking at the pictures in the Netâ€¦so â€œqualifyâ€


----------



## Juan

pics are amazing what kind of camera are u using and what is ur setup ??? any more pics bring them on :thumb:

Truly amazing :thumb:


----------



## Lonely Raven

Hristo is very capable with the Canon 350D.

Fantastic shots Hristo, worthy of a magazine.


----------



## Juan

a 350d sweet do u know what type of lens he is using ?? thanks


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for the compliments, Pals !







Yeah,my camera is *CANON 350D* + two of my favorite lenses:
*EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro* and* EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II*


----------



## AQUASAUR

:roll: Actually, according to Planet Catfish, the two names are synonyms!
Any other suggestionsâ€¦ :idea: :-?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Last night I found in my archive some of my first amateur Rayâ€™s shotsâ€¦
So, donâ€™t be laugh high on my skill about themâ€¦and just enjoy:

*Potamotrigon Reticulatus:*


----------



## NorthShore

Very nice as always, Hristo! :thumb: Thanks for sharing! :thumb:

Gerry


----------



## Jy_box

Are they fresh or salt water?
It's seems HUGE...how big is really :-?


----------



## AQUASAUR

They're fresh water - Amazonian region.
This one female was around 40 cm. diameter.

Now, I'm hoping to hear your opinion about:
What is the color of the Rayâ€™s eyesâ€¦are they different kinds, like the Humansâ€¦!?
This one Beauty seems to me â€œBlue eyesâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

I don't see any Stingrays fans...
but here is something to notice!
I bough this special Stingrays Aqualogâ€¦









and see what a WARNING I was find there:
What do you, fellows, think about!!??
I hope, you know how Steve Irvwn died...!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here I go again with a few quick snapshots from tonight of my Ancistrusâ€¦ not much good,
but I hope to catch sometime my older Sucker Guy and take more expressive shots of his horned mugâ€¦


----------



## AQUASAUR

And a few present shots of my Reedfish, which may be should seen soon in TFH Magazineâ€¦ :roll:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Obviously, here is not much fans of Ancistrus and Reedfish... :wink:

You know yet hose my tank with Discus/Rainbowsâ€¦
Here is a photo series of one young Clown Loach living happy there too:


----------



## AQUASAUR

AQUASAUR said:


> And a few present shots of my Reedfish, which may be should seen soon in TFH Magazineâ€¦ :roll:


So, if somebody bought yet the new copy of TFH magazine, hope to see these photos in the best resolution... especially the cover of the magazine...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are just a couple shots of my Chlamydogobius Eremius, which I made last month:



















And here is a very interesting info about given me from an Australian mate:



theonetruepath said:


> Looks very much like the Desert Goby, Chlamydogobius eremius.
> Occurs in the middle of Australia, around Lake Eyre and the Flinders ranges.
> Max size 6cm.
> Apparently it can handle temps of 5 to 41 degrees C (!), salinity of 0 to 60 parts per thousand (!!), PH of 6.8 to 11.0 (!!!) and even very low oxygen levels.
> Seems if you want to kill it you're going to have to hit it very hard with a brick.


----------



## Racingfish

looks like a HystriX or a Motor variant FW stingray...

I use to have a pair of breeding motoro rays.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is a two shots of my â€œcrocodileâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, guess who is that *Freshwater Batfish*â€¦


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sorry, wrong post...


----------



## CDMOK

Hristo, your photos are amazing! I am not sure why you've not got many comments over the duration of your posting, but they are really stunning. I envy your ability to capture your beautiful non-cichlids


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Wow!
Do you keep the bumble bee goby in freshwater? I heard they were brak.?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!
Yes, the Bumblebee goby is more suitable in the brackish water, but also possible to be adapted to freshwater too!


----------



## css virginia

Whoaaa.....what sharp pics. of the fish etc. you have. You just had to "dazzle" us with that camera clarity..!!...my eyes are still spinning...  ... :lol: ...you have a neat variety of species. 8)


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a look closer of those *Chinese High Fin Banded Sharkâ€¦*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update on this topic...

*Pimelodus Pictus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is one more artistic pose of These Fellows, dancing in the shadows...


----------



## PaulineMi

You have happy fish. They seem to regularly smile for your camera.


----------

